# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Предварительные результаты - Комплексный сравнительный анализ антиSpyWare

## Зайцев Олег

Ну вот, полигон подготовлен .... для теста отобрано 4500 образцов MalWare, вот статистический расклад:
AdvWare    1203
Backdoor    433
Constructor    1
Dialer    468
Downloader    1
Email-Flooder    1
Email-Worm    31
Exploit    12
HackTool    2
Hoax    1
IM-Worm    6
Net-Worm    25
P2P-Worm    3
Porn-Dialer    2
Porn-Downloader    1
PornWare    1
PSWTool    1
RiskWare    4
Spy    511
Trojan    218
Trojan-Clicker    69
Trojan-Downloader    851
Trojan-Dropper    86
Trojan-Proxy    38
Trojan-PSW    32
Trojan-Spy    500
Virus    22
Worm    3
Общее число файлов: 4526
В качестве базы образцов выступают файлы, зарегистрированные за последний квартал на ПК пользователей. Это важный момент - т.е. это не выкопанные из некоей коллекции файлы, а реальные "звери", многие пойманы в ходе "следствий", проводимых в данной конференции

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Итак, первый подопытный A2. Из 4528 файлов он "прозевал" 2954 (и соответственно нашел 1574 файла). При этом в базе у него 126210 сигнатур, 7 плагинов.

---------------
Вот количественный расклад по тому, что он упустил:
AdvWare 783
Adware 0
Backdoor 239
Constructor 0
Dialer 396
Downloader 1
Email-Flooder 1
Email-Worm 12
Exploit 12
HackTool 1
Hoax 0
IM-Worm 3
Net-Worm 7
P2P-Worm 1
Porn-Dialer 0
Porn-Downloader 1
PornWare 1
PSWTool 0
RiskWare 1
Spy 365
Trojan 138
Trojan-Clicker 46
Trojan-Downloader 563
Trojan-Dropper 52
Trojan-Proxy 31
Trojan-PSW 23
Trojan-Spy 255
Virus 22
Worm 0
Общее число файлов: 2954

Общий вердикт - A2 посредственно ловит AdvWare, SpyWare и Trojan-Downloader. Причем есть закономерность - чем "старше" зверь, тем больше вероятность того, что он будет пойман A2 ... визуально плохо детектируются TrojanDownloader.Dyfuka, Wintrim, WinAd, WinTol; backdoor.HaxDoor вообще не детектирует ... 
Из TrojanDownloader хуже всего детектируются 
Dyfuca Femad Harnig Inor IstBar Lexup Pitux Pixar PurityScan Small Swizzor TargetSoft Tibser VB WinShow Wintrim ZombGet 
Из AdWare - наибольшие проблем с семействами:
180Solutions Altnet BargainBuddy Beginto ClearSearch Comet CommonName DealHelper DigitalNames EZula F1Organizer FlashTrack Flt Gator GoWebSite 
IGetNet IWon Look2Me Lop MediaBack MediaInject MetaDirect PowerScan ...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Результаты по Ad-Aware SE Personal - из 4528 он поймал 624. Тем самым он переплюнул Microsof, но поймал как минимум в два раза меньше, чем A2 ...
Вот что осталось после него ...
AdvWare 909
Adware 2
Backdoor 432
Constructor 1
Dialer 422
Downloader 1
Email-Flooder 1
Email-Worm 30
Exploit 12
HackTool 2
Hoax 1
IM-Worm 6
Net-Worm 25
P2P-Worm 3
Porn-Dialer 2
Porn-Downloader 1
PornWare 1
PSWTool 1
RiskWare 4
Spy 363
Trojan 191
Trojan-Clicker 65
Trojan-Downloader 762
Trojan-Dropper 82
Trojan-Proxy 37
Trojan-PSW 32
Trojan-Spy 491
Virus 22
Worm 3
Общее число файлов: 3904

Анализ показывает, что ловит он все понемногу ...
К примеру, NewDotNet от выбивает начисто, все разновидности ... при этом Look2me - почти не видит. Кроме того, много пропусков по следующим AdWare: AdultIt AdURL Altnet Look2Me MagicControl MediaTickets Midadle Minibug Naupoint NaviPromo OrbitView Quick RideMark SaveNow Searcher ShopNav Sidesearch Toolbar ToPicks WebEx WebHancer WinShow Wintol YourSiteBar Zestyfind. Очень много пропусков по SpyWare.WinAd. Еще хуже дела обстоят с TrojanDownloader - знаменитый Agent.*, который присутсвует пости на каждой зараженной машине он почти не дететирует.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

*Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.4*Установка - проходит нормально, продуманная система автоматического обновления. Умеет иммунизировать систему... поиск ведет в основном по реестру. Как файловый сканер совершенно непригоден, т.к. из 4528 файлов нашел только 72 штуки ... вот статистика по тому, что он пропустил:
AdvWare 1187
Adware 2
Backdoor 433
Constructor 1
Dialer 411
Downloader 1
Email-Flooder 1
Email-Worm 31
Exploit 12
HackTool 2
Hoax 1
IM-Worm 6
Net-Worm 25
P2P-Worm 3
Porn-Dialer 2
Porn-Downloader 1
PornWare 1
PSWTool 1
RiskWare 4
Spy 485
Trojan 212
Trojan-Clicker 69
Trojan-Downloader 844
Trojan-Dropper 86
Trojan-Proxy 38
Trojan-PSW 32
Trojan-Spy 500
Virus 22
Worm 3
Общее число файлов: 4416

----------


## Зайцев Олег

PestPatrol Corporate Edition прошел тесты. Несомненный его плюс - корпоративность, т.е. возможность для одного админа обрабатывать несколько ПК. Из минусов - требует для установки .NET технологию, т.е. к размеру его дистрибуции в 13 мб нужно еще прибавить 23 МБ для .NET
Неплохо ловит зверей, он изловил 354 разновидностей, 716 файлов. Вот расклад по промахам:
AdvWare    973
Adware    2
Backdoor    337
Constructor    1
Dialer    461
Downloader    1
Email-Flooder    0
Email-Worm    30
Exploit    12
HackTool    2
Hoax    1
IM-Worm    6
Net-Worm    23
P2P-Worm    3
Porn-Dialer    1
Porn-Downloader    1
PornWare    1
PSWTool    0
RiskWare    4
Spy    409
Trojan    200
Trojan-Clicker    64
Trojan-Downloader    727
Trojan-Dropper    82
Trojan-Proxy    38
Trojan-PSW    30
Trojan-Spy    378
Virus    22
Worm    3
Общее число файлов: 3812
Общий вердикт - он обогнал Ad-Aware и Microsoft, но проигрывает A2

----------


## Зайцев Олег

*McAfee AntiSpyware*
Размер дистрибутива - 7 Мб, стоит 30$
Из 4528 образцов "прозевал" 4415, т.е. нашел он только 113 файлов.
Расклад по промахам:
AdvWare    1151
Adware    2
Backdoor    433
Constructor    1
Dialer    448
Downloader    1
Email-Flooder    1
Email-Worm    31
Exploit    12
HackTool    2
Hoax    1
IM-Worm    6
Net-Worm    25
P2P-Worm    3
Porn-Dialer    2
Porn-Downloader    1
PornWare    1
PSWTool    1
RiskWare    4
Spy    471
Trojan    218
Trojan-Clicker    69
Trojan-Downloader    850
Trojan-Dropper    86
Trojan-Proxy    38
Trojan-PSW    32
Trojan-Spy    500
Virus    22
Worm    3
Общее число файлов: 4415
Т.е. AdWare и SpyWare от почти не умеет ловить ... на порнозвонилки аналогично - реакция почти нулевая ..

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег, а Spyware Doctor тестить будете?
> 
> http://www.download.com/Spyware-Doct...-10377263.html


Уже потестил, но цифры не скажу  :Smiley:  Причина этого проста - он нашел около 184 объектов (посчитать точно сложно, но порядок таков - он рапортует именно эту цифру), но лечить он отказался - денег требует  :Smiley: 
Кстати, проблемы не только с ним - WinPatrol и SpywareBlaster не прошли тест, т.к. у них не обнаружен файловый сканер в прямом понимании этого слова.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Оттестировался Spy Sweeper
Сканирует он сравнительно быстро, но удаляет долго ...
На тестах он показал весьма неплохие результаты - из 4528 он поймал 1366 "зверей", что весьма неплохой показатель - целых 30%  :Smiley:  При этом он всетаки проигрывает текущему лидеру тестов A2, который изловил 1574 "зверей" (34.6%).

AdvWare    615
Adware    2
Backdoor    422
Constructor    1
Dialer    316
Downloader    0
Email-Flooder    1
Email-Worm    29
Exploit    12
HackTool    1
Hoax    0
IM-Worm    6
Net-Worm    25
P2P-Worm    3
Porn-Dialer    2
Porn-Downloader    1
PornWare    0
PSWTool    1
RiskWare    4
Spy    286
Trojan    137
Trojan-Clicker    46
Trojan-Downloader    631
Trojan-Dropper    56
Trojan-Proxy    32
Trojan-PSW    30
Trojan-Spy    479
Virus    21
Worm    3
Общее число файлов: 3162

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> avast! 4 Home - Russian version (length 8.69 MB)
> http://files.avast.com/iavs4pro/setuprus.exe


Готово, вот результат теста - из 4528 он нашел 1635 штук. Вот пропуски: 
AdvWare 933
Adware 1
*Backdoor 223
*Constructor 1
*Dialer 394
*Downloader 1
Email-Flooder 0
Email-Worm 8
Exploit 9
HackTool 2
Hoax 1
IM-Worm 2
Net-Worm 2
P2P-Worm 2
Porn-Dialer 2
Porn-Downloader 1
PornWare 1
PSWTool 1
RiskWare 3
Spy 347
*Trojan 137
*Trojan-Clicker 43
*Trojan-Downloader 454
*Trojan-Dropper 49
Trojan-Proxy 29
Trojan-PSW 19
*Trojan-Spy 225
*Virus 2
Worm 1
Общее число файлов: 2893

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А вот еще одна новая программа: SpyPry
> 
> http://www.download.com/SpyPry/3000-...l?tag=lst-0-12


Программа прошла тесты ... и вот результат - 
Программа написана на Basic. По непонятным причинам (вероятно, чтобы не раскрывать секретную технологию поиска  :Smiley:  ) базы размещаются в папке Windows\System32 под именами CompanyList.dll, ESignature.dll, FSignature.dll, List.dll, RSignature.dll, SKNames.dll. Несмотря на расширение "DLL" это обычные текстовые файлы, в котором данные хранятся в примитивно зашифрованном текстовом виде без намека на архивацию. При этом рапортуется, что в базе у него имеется 93585 "fingeprints".
После долгого и ожесточенного сканирования с ее помощью на тестовом ПК обнаружено 0 (число прописью - _ноль штук_  :Smiley: ) из 4528 зверей. Я так и не понял шутки юмора - тем более что он в ходе "сканирования" показывает имена "проверяемых" файлов, там мелькают имена типа unit1.dcu, main.dfm, je.asm, nmap-service ... таких файлов у меня на тестовом ПК точно нет. Понимая, что быть может он реагирует на "зверей" в случае их запуска или размещения в определенных папках я выпустил штук 20-30 разных образцов, типа IstBar, SideFind, FreeSexDownloader ... короче говоря, результаты поиска по файлам нулевые, по реестру - найдено 10 ключей (5 без повторов, типа Software\IstBar).
Уже понимая, к чему идет дело, я переименовал первый попавшийся под руку exe (кажется, это был AVZ или утилита статистики, которой я считаю кол-во найденных файлов ... - короче, типовой exe файл) в C:\Program Files\couponsandoffers\wjview.exe (такое имя есть в базах этого суперпродукта) - и он был однозначно задетектирован как "CouponsandOffers" (это на фоне примерно 5000 зверей - 4528 в коллекции, плюс около 500 разбросаны по папкам типа Windows, System32 и т.п.) - из них нет вообще подаданий !
Короче говоря, общий вывод - программа как минимум бесполезна, как максимум -опасна, т.к. ловит файлы по именам и может запросто уничтожить что-то полезное.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег потестируй пожалуйста Web`a, интересно насколько эффективен сканер с "довеском".  Сам сканер - ftp://ftp.drweb.com/pub/drweb/cureit/drweb-cureit.exe


 Нет проблем - завтра в обед протестирую ...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег потестируй пожалуйста Web`a, интересно насколько эффективен сканер с "довеском".  Сам сканер - ftp://ftp.drweb.com/pub/drweb/cureit/drweb-cureit.exe


Результаты тестов (перед тестом я вытащил WEb-а из самараспаковывающегося архива и добавил к нему расширенны базы). Из 4528 зверей он поймал 3244 зверя и пропустил 1284. При этом я установил параметры лечения по максимуму (проверять все файл, макс. эвристика и т.п.) и выполнил два прогрона - в одном случае с опцией "лечить", в другом - "удалять" + для лога выполнил "удалять неизлечимые" - в результате контрольное сканирование дало чистый протокол.
Вот промахи:
*AdvWare 368*
Adware 0
*Backdoor 63*
Constructor 0
Dialer 268
Downloader 0
Email-Flooder 0
*Email-Worm 3*
Exploit 5
HackTool 1
Hoax 0
IM-Worm 0
Net-Worm 1
P2P-Worm 1
Porn-Dialer 2
Porn-Downloader 0
PornWare 0
PSWTool 0
RiskWare 2
*Spy 215*
Trojan 30
Trojan-Clicker 20
*Trojan-Downloader 159*
Trojan-Dropper 9
Trojan-Proxy 4
Trojan-PSW 6
*Trojan-Spy 123*
Virus 3
Worm 1
Общее число файлов: 1284
Т.е. AdWare/SpyWare он ловит, но не очень-то хорошо. Плюс много промахов по BackDoor и TrojanDownloader, Web прозевал много Trojan-Spy.
Из плюсов - сканирование идет шутро, для примера предыдущий подопытный SpyPry работал раза в три дольше с нулевым результатом(но зато у SpyPry мужик в полный рост с пистолетом на главной форме нарисован, а у Web такого нету  :Smiley: )
А в общем впечатление осталось приятное - 4.5 МБ вместе с базами, работает без инсталляции - это хорошо.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Я конечно извиняюсь, но в сканере нет уровня эвристика, просто галочка есть - эвристический анализ...
> И по функциональным ограничениям он не может проверять все файлы - архивы и почтовые не проверяются.


1. В тестовых примерах нет архивов и почтовых баз ... - это учтено, т.к. многие антиспайверы не умеют их проверять за ненадобностью
2. Под "максимумом эвристики" я понимаю то, что все связанные с анализом чего-либо доступные в данной версии птички включены ("Эвристический анализ" = вкючен, "Проверять файлы автозагрузки" = включен, "Проверять память" = включен), Типы файлов = "Все файлы", "упакованные файлы" = включен. Просто я именую это термином "максимумом эвристики", чтобы он подходил бы ко всем тестируемым продуктам (если где-то был регулятор вместо переключателя, я его выкручивал на максимум). Прочто DrWeb меня удивил чисто булевой регулировкой - обычно когда речь идет об эвристике есть некий "коэффициент похожести", и тогда регулировкой порога можно найти приемлемый баланс между ложными срабатываниями и диагностикой новых "зверей" ... аналогично с проверками - допустим одна проверка очень надежная и хорошая, другая - экзотическая и часто дает ложняки - в зависимости от уровня эти проверки проводятся или не проводятся ...
кстати, раз уже зашла речь - на непойманных зверей эвристик не сработал - т.е. не было предупредлений, подозрений - как будто его и нету ....

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег поддерживаю HATTIFNATTOR, может протестируешь ZoneAlarm, хотя это бэта и пока судя по откликам сильно глючная, но интересно проверить на спайваре, выйдет нормальный релиз Anti-spyware на Зине не помешает.


 Он большой, зараза - 22 МБ. Но ладно, для полноты картины можно и его проверить. Так вот, значит - результаты:
1. 32 МБ на диске, после установки требуется перезагрузка. Перед перезагрузкой вызывается визард, задающий ряд вопросов о назначении ПК и уровне защиты
2. Сканирует медленно ... В базах у него явный бардак - многия явные AdWare значатся как трояны ... Очень много опасных зверей он не видит. 
3. Из предложенной выборки на 4528 зверей он обнаружил 1035 (22.8%) и пропустил соотвественно 3493 ... Т.е. тот-же DrWeb несопоставимо лучше ловит разное зверье.
Вот список промахов:
*AdvWare	1013*
Adware	0
*Backdoor	295*
Constructor	1
*Dialer	454*
Downloader	1
Email-Flooder	1
Email-Worm	9
Exploit	4
HackTool	2
Hoax	1
IM-Worm	2
Net-Worm	2
P2P-Worm	2
Porn-Dialer	2
Porn-Downloader	1
PornWare	1
PSWTool	1
RiskWare	3
Spy	403
Trojan	150
Trojan-Clicker	62
*Trojan-Downloader	616*
Trojan-Dropper	54
Trojan-Proxy	20
Trojan-PSW	28
*Trojan-Spy	360*
Virus	4
Worm	1
Общее число файлов: 3493

Т.е. насчет его применения как AntiSpyWare я так и не понял шутки юмора - из 1203 AdWare от нашел 190 штук (около 15%), из 468 Dialer он нашел 14 штук (3%) ... Как говориться, без комментариев

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег, а можно потестировать Steganos AntiSpyware ? Интересно, насколько он эффективен.


 Можно конечно - в понедельник в обед запущу его на тесты

----------


## Зайцев Олег

*Steganos AntiSpyware*  
Версия на тестах - 7.3.2, в базе 27701 чего-то под названием fingeprint (сигнатур, описаний ... ? - не ясно)
Сканирует очень шустро, ИЗ 4528 файлов он пропустил 3474 (и поймал соответственно 1054) образца.
Вот картина по пропускам:
*AdvWare	776*
Adware	2
*Backdoor	428*
Constructor	1
*Dialer	222*
Downloader	1
Email-Flooder	1
Email-Worm	31
Exploit	12
HackTool	2
Hoax	1
IM-Worm	6
Net-Worm	25
P2P-Worm	3
Porn-Dialer	2
Porn-Downloader	1
PornWare	0
PSWTool	1
RiskWare	4
Spy	261
Trojan	214
Trojan-Clicker	69
*Trojan-Downloader	745*
Trojan-Dropper	86
Trojan-Proxy	38
Trojan-PSW	32
Trojan-Spy	485
Virus	22
Worm	3
Общее число файлов: 3474
Для мониторинга внедряет sis.dll в запущенные процессы, перехватывает CreateProcess, LoadLibraryEx и WinExec в kernel32.dll путем модификации их программного кода в памяти, что может привести к конфликтам с антивирусными мониторами.
*Теперь неприятное - он ищет файлы по именам*  !! Вернее, наверное правильно сказать "в том числе ищет файлы по именам", но факт есть факт... Создание файла gator.exe привело к немедленной реакции - он классифицировался как Gator с предложением удалить его ... запуск процесса с именем файла gator.exe приводит к его обнаружению как spyware. Правда, в описании можно заметить в поле Fingepint Type указание на то, что найден он "сигнатурой" типа "имя файла". Вот это уже опасно, и анализ списка удаленных зверей это подтвердил - после присвоения файлам случайных имен и повторения сканирования цифры изменились на порядок:
*AdvWare	1102*
Adware	2
Backdoor	428
Constructor	1
Dialer	414
Downloader	1
Email-Flooder	1
Email-Worm	31
Exploit	12
HackTool	2
Hoax	1
IM-Worm	6
Net-Worm	25
P2P-Worm	3
Porn-Dialer	2
Porn-Downloader	1
PornWare	0
PSWTool	1
RiskWare	4
*Spy	487*
Trojan	217
Trojan-Clicker	69
*Trojan-Downloader	807*
Trojan-Dropper	86
Trojan-Proxy	38
Trojan-PSW	32
Trojan-Spy	485
Virus	22
Worm	3
Общее число файлов: 4283
Я не берусь утверждать наверняка, но сложилось подозрение, что он удаляет в ходе зачистки "сопуствующие" файлы, лежащие рядом с обнаруженными  - по именам или еще как ... иначе объяснить столь разительное различие в цифрах очень трудно, т.к. в первом случае он сообщил о нахождении 77 категорий зверей, примерно 200 файлов - а удалил почти в 5 раз больше.
Во время работы монитора идет непрерывный шквал дисковых операций - более 10000 операций в минуту ! Т.е. для контроля за файлами тип Hosts идет непрерывный опрос содержащей его папки ...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег Ещё тесты продолжаются? Вот ещё некий "DiamondCS TDS-3" - http://www.diamondcs.com.au/tds/ вроде судя по описанию неплохая ловилка троянов.
> даже с ежедневным обновлением - http://tds.diamondcs.com.au/radius.td3
> На текущий момент в базе "TDS contains 58561 trojan references" по тестам выложенным на сайте она даже умудрилась обойти AVP (правда почему-то под дос ...).


 Продолжаются - я еще не сводил дебет/кредит по изученным программам, так что можно оттестировать и его - завтра на обеде я заряжу его на тесты

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег Ещё тесты продолжаются? Вот ещё некий "DiamondCS TDS-3" - http://www.diamondcs.com.au/tds/ вроде судя по описанию неплохая ловилка троянов.
> даже с ежедневным обновлением - http://tds.diamondcs.com.au/radius.td3
> На текущий момент в базе "TDS contains 58561 trojan references" по тестам выложенным на сайте она даже умудрилась обойти AVP (правда почему-то под дос ...).


Тест звершен. Сканер весьма необычен по внешнему виду, содержит кучу встроенных утилит ... сканирует медленно, поддержка UPX компрессии сделана очень смешным способом - вместе с программой распространяется upx.exe, применяемый по мере надобности  :Smiley: 
У меня не получилось удалить все найденные им файлы - получалось удалять их поштучно, пришлось сохранить лог и из него сделать bat файл вида del <имя файла>. Я поудалял все найденные им образцы - там в логе идут разные сообщения, типа Positive identification, Trojan ... found, Possible ... 
Из 4528 файлов он поймал 471 (включая все подозрения и т.п.), что составило 10.4% и пропустил 4057.
Данные по пропускам:
*AdvWare 1120*
Adware 2
*Backdoor 316*
Constructor 1
*Dialer 468*
Downloader 1
Email-Flooder 1
*Email-Worm 31*
Exploit 12
HackTool 2
Hoax 1
IM-Worm 6
*Net-Worm 25*
P2P-Worm 3
Porn-Dialer 2
Porn-Downloader 1
PornWare 1
PSWTool 1
RiskWare 4
Spy 509
*Trojan 218*
Trojan-Clicker 69
*Trojan-Downloader 711*
Trojan-Dropper 85
Trojan-Proxy 38
Trojan-PSW 32
*Trojan-Spy 372*
Virus 22
Worm 3
Общее число файлов: 4057

Общий вывод - качестно отлова AdWare/SpyWare у него почти нулевое, аналогично с TrojanDownloader.

----------


## spitamen

Сорри а где можно скачать А2? просто первый раз слышу о нем если можно дайте ссылку или сайт домашний откуда было бы скчать и посмореть на деле

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Сорри а где можно скачать А2? просто первый раз слышу о нем если можно дайте ссылку или сайт домашний откуда было бы скчать и посмореть на деле


 См. ссылку на первой странице. Но он "хороший из паршивых" - DrWeb, KAV, VBA и т.п. ловят лучше ...

----------


## spitamen

> Сорри а где можно скачать А2? просто первый раз слышу о нем если можно дайте ссылку или сайт домашний откуда было бы скчать и посмореть на деле


Все нашел  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## vegas

where i can found spyware collection? .i would like to  check  it too ,more  detailed ,  2 oleg why u not  show  us  how  deep  cleaned   AVZ ?  (p/s before i install microsoft antispyware usaly   every day i got   50-250 spyware , now  nothin ,  well maybe  u test dat  soft    too ?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> where i can found spyware collection? .i would like to  check  it too ,more  detailed ,  2 oleg why u not  show  us  how  deep  cleaned   AVZ ?  (p/s before i install microsoft antispyware usaly   every day i got   50-250 spyware , now  nothin ,  well maybe  u test dat  soft    too ?


 Коллекция SpyWare собрана в ходе консультаций в данной конференции  + моя личная коллекция (у меня очень мощная стационарная система для их отлова). Но есть очень важный момент - в ней нет спорных "SpyWare", классификация которых не может быть однозначной (например, некоторые безобидные панели, программы типа FlasGet таде не попадают). Плюс там нет кукизов, "Шпионов" в виде ключе реестра и прочей пакости - только исполняемые модули, обладающие причинившие кому-либо вред и неудобства за последний квартал. 
Почему я не показал, как AVZ чистит эту коллекцию ? (я правильно понял вопрос ?) - все просто, он убивает 100% из нее, т.к. он по ней обучался. MS Antispy я тестировал, результаты - средне-паршивый сканер ...)

----------


## Гость

> См. ссылку на первой странице. Но он "хороший из паршивых" - DrWeb, KAV, VBA и т.п. ловят лучше ...


А где же тесты KAV & VBA? Или я не туда смотрю?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А где же тесты KAV & VBA? Или я не туда смотрю?


 KAV, VBA и AVZ не тестировались умышленно. При этом AVZ ловит 100% (он обучался по этим образцам и его тест на них не показатель), KAV и VBA - близко к 100%, т.к. KAV выступал в роли эталона (многие образцы я посылал им для анализа), а с VBA идет обмен образцами зверей.

----------


## Палыч

Олег, 
прикупил тут на днях журнал "Enter" №14. На прилагаемом диске есть SpySweeper 4.0.3. Вроде бы ты эту программу ещё не тестировал. Если интересно, то могу прислать. Интересно?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег, 
> прикупил тут на днях журнал "Enter" №14. На прилагаемом диске есть SpySweeper 4.0.3. Вроде бы ты эту программу ещё не тестировал. Если интересно, то могу прислать. Интересно?


Можно не присылать ... я нашел его в Инет (4.0.3), сегодня проведу тесты
Так он-же тестировался !! только название "Spy Sweeper", через пробел

----------


## userr

Олег, у меня к твоим тестам есть замечание - они растянуты по времени. То есть программа "abc" тестировалась месяц назад, а программа "xyz" - сегодня. За месяц к "abc" могли добавить многое из того, что он раньше не ловил.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег, у меня к твоим тестам есть замечание - они растянуты по времени. То есть программа "abc" тестировалась месяц назад, а программа "xyz" - сегодня. За месяц к "abc" могли добавить многое из того, что он раньше не ловил.


 Да, есть такой момент - именно поэтому я в принципе сворачиваю данные тесты - остновные кандидаты были исследованы в течении небольшого времени. Но есть и другой момент - понимая такой "минус", я проводил повторные выборочные тесты - динамика несущественная (в пределах 1-2%)

----------


## Гость

> Но есть и другой момент - понимая такой "минус", я проводил повторные выборочные тесты - динамика несущественная (в пределах 1-2%)


И для известных АВ тоже? Тогда ой  :Sad:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> И для известных АВ тоже? Тогда ой


 Нет, у известных AV продуктов динамика гораздо лучше ... А судя по динамике по антиспайверам складывается впечатление, что многие вещи они или не умеют, или не хотят ловить.

----------


## Гость

здравствуйте,Олег! я бы хотела услышать ваше мнение об этой программе!
вроде бы антивирь+файрволл в одном "СТАКАНЕ"! заранее спасибо!

----------


## Rossomkin

Спасибо за работу!Олег,а как мне найти сканер AVZ,в поисках его не находит,как он расшифповывается?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Спасибо за работу!Олег,а как мне найти сканер AVZ,в поисках его не находит,как он расшифповывается?


см. http://z-oleg.com/secur/avz.htm

----------


## Muffler

А можна зделать ещё один тест...?
Spyware Terminator v1.4.00.637


Говорят что он лутче чем *Spy Sweeper* и находит кучу всего после
других антиспай...

----------


## RiC

> А можна зделать ещё один тест...?
> Spyware Terminator v1.4.00.637
> 
> 
> Говорят что он лутче чем *Spy Sweeper* и находит кучу всего после
> других антиспай...


Уже потестили здесь - Rogue list, в тестах кандидаты из Rogue листа не участвуют.

Тест морально устарел уже на год, и смысла его повторять в текущий момент уже нет.

PS: Судя по проведённым испытаниям ни один из тестировавшихся не смог догнать более-менее нормальный антивирус, есть ли вообще смысл засорять винчестер ?

----------


## :-)

> PS: Судя по проведённым испытаниям ни один из тестировавшихся не смог догнать более-менее нормальный антивирус, есть ли вообще смысл засорять винчестер ?


вывод неутешительный.скажите а как быть со списком рекомендованных программ? 
в свете этих тестов как-то ставить их не хочется....

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> вывод неутешительный.скажите а как быть со списком рекомендованных программ? 
> в свете этих тестов как-то ставить их не хочется....


Если есть нормальный антивирус, поддерживающий отлов AdWare/SpyWare, то отдельный антиспайвер ставить особого резона и нет. А вот средства для исследования системы ныжно держать под рукой - ни один антивирус 100% детекта не давал и не даст

----------


## Alexey P.

Угу.
В любом случае может быть весьма полезным AVZ - он уже содержит в себе почти все нужные инструменты для отлова, обезвреживания новой заразы и устранения последствий.

----------


## :-)

> Если есть нормальный антивирус, поддерживающий отлов AdWare/SpyWare, то отдельный антиспайвер ставить особого резона и нет.


Замечательно что именно вы это написали. Однако хотелось бы ещё более резкую формулировку.Что-нибудь в таком стиле :
" Если у вас установлен "НормальныйАнтиВирус" (НАВ) — вам не нужно устанавливать программы для борьбы с AdWare/SpyWare".
" Если у вас установлен "НеНормальныйАнтиВирус"(НеНАВ) — рекомендуем вам установить следующие программы для борьбы с AdWare/SpyWare"(список).

Я обсалютно не разбираюсь в сетевой безопасности ("интерес" появился из-за интернета,точнее проблем связанных с ним). Поэтому данные рекомендации
играют поначалу главенствующую роль. Ваши тесты меня расстроили и я запутался. Двоякая ситуация : список есть( ну ведь зачем-то его рекомендуют) ,
а тут тесты , а тут список.....Меня заклинило.  Извините за оффтопическое мировоззрение.


P.S.: Олег , а вы случайно анти-шпион в OutPost  не смотрели ?  :Smiley:

----------


## RiC

> Замечательно что именно вы это написали. Однако хотелось бы ещё более резкую формулировку.Что-нибудь в таком стиле :


А чего собственно ? Вот тут есть небольшое тестирование антивирусов, судя по результатам имея один из антивирусов -
AntiVir
BitDefender
Dr.Web
Kaspersky
Mcafee
Nod32
Panda
VBA32
с установкой на компьютер AntiSpyware можно не заморачиваться, и обойтись каким нибудь простеньким сторожём автозагрузки типа WinPatrool или SpyBot.
PS: Могу ещё заметить что AntiVir является бесплатным для дома.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alexey P.

> Замечательно что именно вы это написали. Однако хотелось бы ещё более резкую формулировку.Что-нибудь в таком стиле :
> " Если у вас установлен "НормальныйАнтиВирус" (НАВ) — вам не нужно устанавливать программы для борьбы с AdWare/SpyWare".
> " Если у вас установлен "НеНормальныйАнтиВирус"(НеНАВ) — рекомендуем вам установить следующие программы для борьбы с AdWare/SpyWare"(список).


 Во втором случае предпочтительнее все же установить "НормальныйАнтиВирус" (НАВ), а не искать приключений и испытывать свое везение. Любые антишпионские программы вполне пригодны как дополнение к антивирусу, но заменить его они, к сожалению, не способны.

ЗЫ: Только, ради бога, не клюйте на удочку многочисленных мошенников, пытающихся нажиться за Ваш счет. Их, к сожалению, немало. Часть упомянута в http://spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm, другие туда не успевают попасть по причине своей короткой жизни  :Smiley: .
 Не случайно довольно многие троянские сайты, кроме воровства конфиденциальной информации и рассылки спама, обязательно ставят специальные трояны для запугивания пользователей, скромно так предлагая приобрести их антишпионские программы. Угу, раз в две-три секунды.
 Прямой расчет на Ваш кошелек. В списке "rogue_anti-spyware" такие попытки упоминаются как "agressive advertising".

----------


## Shredinger

Мой Аутпост недавно заблокировал атаку, интернет сам по себе отключился, отсканировал нашел множество Cydoor, что хакер мог украсть пороль доступа в инет?

----------


## orvman

Кстати, насчет Outpost. В нем есть встроенный модуль Anti-Spyware. *Олег*, у меня громадная просьба, протестируй. Очень любопытно взглянуть на результаты, т.к. Outpost - известный фаерволл и пользуются им многие. Уверен, результаты будут интерстны не только мне, а всем пользователям, пользующимися Outpost Firewall. Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Кстати, насчет Outpost. В нем есть встроенный модуль Anti-Spyware. *Олег*, у меня громадная просьба, протестируй. Очень любопытно взглянуть на результаты, т.к. Outpost - известный фаерволл и пользуются им многие. Уверен, результаты будут интерстны не только мне, а всем пользователям, пользующимися Outpost Firewall. Заранее Спасибо.


*Бортовой Anti-Spyware Outpost*
Кол-во сигнатур в базе - 50750 штук. Тестовая подборка - в основном ITW, причем не просто ITW, а зверей, так или иначе связаны с Инет. Все звери идут без повторов и отловлены из последние полгода. Оосбый упор сделан на шпионах - в т.ч. троянах, ворующих пароли и конфиденциальные данные. Все детектируются известныит антивирусами с расширенными базами (более 85% детекта, KAV детектирует все, классификация по их именам).
Состав тестовой коллекции:
AdvWare 435
AdWare 4
Backdoor 384
Constructor 9
Dialer 202
DoS 1
Downloader 9
Email-Flooder 2
Email-Worm 169
EnAR 1
Exploit 19
Flooder 2
HackTool 6
Hoax 42
IM-Flooder 7
IM-Worm 1
Inno 1
IRC-Worm 2
Keylogger 4
Mail Bomb 1
Monitor 2
Net-Worm 19
NSIS 2
Nuker 1
P2P-Worm 11
Packed 24
PE_Patch 3
PE-Crypt 4
PESpin 2
Porn-Tool 1
RiskTool 1
Rootkit 6
Sniffer 2
SpamTool 33
Spoofer 1
Trojan 741
Trojan-Clicker 193
Trojan-Downloader 2243
Trojan-Dropper 147
Trojan-Notifier 7
Trojan-Proxy 145
Trojan-PSW 416
Trojan-Spy 274
Type_Win32 1
VirTool 10
Virus 9
Worm 125
*Общее число файлов: 5724*
Как легко видеть, я не пожалел зверья, поместив всего понемного - чтобы точно понять, что и как ловится ... В коллекция я подсунул штук 500 хорошо известных зверей из раздела "музейный экспонат" -то, что давно и полно представлено в коллекциях типа netlux.

После сканирования удивил счетчик "проверено объектов" - чуть более 14 тыс, видимо объектмо считается каталог. По счетчику Outpost было найдено 517 объектов. 

Анализ промахов показал следующее:
*AdvWare 374
*AdWare 4
*Backdoor 324
*Constructor 6
Dialer 196
DoS 1
Downloader 9
Email-Flooder 2
Email-Worm 149
EnAR 1
Exploit 17
Flooder 2
HackTool 4
Hoax 36
IM-Flooder 6
IM-Worm 1
Inno 1
IRC-Worm 2
Keylogger 1
Mail Bomb 1
Monitor 1
Net-Worm 15
NSIS 1
Nuker 0
P2P-Worm 11
Packed 22
PE_Patch 3
PE-Crypt 4
PESpin 2
Porn-Tool 1
RiskTool 1
Rootkit 5
Sniffer 2
SpamTool 31
Spoofer 1
Trojan 697
Trojan-Clicker 184
*Trojan-Downloader 2139
*Trojan-Dropper 139
Trojan-Notifier 4
Trojan-Proxy 123
*Trojan-PSW 198
Trojan-Spy 261
*Type_Win32 1
VirTool 6
Virus 9
Worm 124
Общее число файлов: *5122*
Т.е. найдено 602 зверя (10.5 %), пропущено - 5122. 

Т.е. в принципе то, что он нашел - это не ITW, а как раз те самые "звери из музея" (в основном это категория Trojan-PSW - у меня под рукой был коллекционный набор из 370 штук).

Еще интересный тест - он очень хорошо детектирует антиспайвером леак-тестеры, которые как бы вроде никакого отношения к SpyWare не имеют.

----------


## orvman

Спасибо за анализ. В прочем, для себя я ничего нового не открыл. 


> найдено 602 зверя (10.5 %), пропущено - 5122


 Без комментариев.

----------


## Shredinger

Сканер Аутпоста негодится ни куда, AdAware намного лучше его, быстрееи находит больше.
Мне вообще так кажется, что Аутпост грузит систему конкретно.
Кстати у меня на рабочем компе стоит антивир "Stop", незнаете как он в деле? я недавно его установил, вроде не плохой, сканирует очень быстро, только вот незнаю как против спайеров он борется?

----------


## Alexey P.

Не забывайте, что сканер Аутпоста - лишь дополнительная функция к достаточно хорошему файерволлу. То, что файерволл "грузит систему" - это нормально.

----------


## SDA

Олег, у меня встречная  просьба, протестируй если тебе не трудно модуль Anti-Spyware ZA 6, он не менее популярен чем Outpost Firewall. Будет очень интересно посмотреть результат. Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## SDA

Олег! Как моя просьба по тестированию? Очень любопытно посмотреть результат. Я правда модуль отключил, он определил скин одной безобидной проги, как Spyware, да и Каспера в принципе достаточно.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег! Как моя просьба по тестированию? Очень любопытно посмотреть результат. Я правда модуль отключил, он определил скин одной безобидной проги, как Spyware, да и Каспера в принципе достаточно.


Я помню - гляну на досуге

----------


## SDA

Спасибо.

----------


## ИльяM

Добрый день, Олег!

С большим интересом прочитал инфу. Позвольте вопрос. Приходилось ли тестить антишпионскую российскую прогу Stocona Antivirus
http://www.stocona.ru

Я ее пробовал, в компе слетели многие программы...

С уважением, Илья

----------


## pig

Она уже "антишпионская"?
Обсуждения:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=4748
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=3700
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=3202
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1320
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1544
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=2528
Поиск по форуму - великая вещь. А ведь не Яндекс...

----------


## Winsent

Здравствуйте Олег!
Поставил по результатам этого теста *Trend Micro Anti-Spyware*
Протестируйте пожалуйста, так ли она хороша(знаю данную продукцию по антивирусу - имхо ужастный антивирус), либо очередной PR?

----------


## pig

С позиций общей интеллигентности: Поскольку уже выяснили, что должным образом экипированный антивирус и на этом поле справляется лучше специализированных поделок, то возможные варианты:
- антивирус у них не справляется, поэтому потребовались костыли
- это тот же антивирус с дополнительными базами, то есть, PR
- это их антивирусный движок со специальными базами, то есть, тот же PR

----------


## NickGolovko

Если тесты еще возможны, хотелось бы указать еще на два продукта - Ewido и часто трясомый англоязычными консультантами SuperAntiSpyware  :Smiley:

----------


## ИсСледователь

Ещё АГАВУ-анти-спи хотелось бы проверить. там где КИС6.0 за три часа нашёл один объект, она нашла шесть шпионов за три минуты.
Dial/Sistem-MD, DSO exploit, ISTBar, MS Media Player, MSConnet. Cudoor.

----------


## pig

Не верю, что KIS 6 не знает, что такое ISTBar. Скорее всего, что-то не то с настройками. Может быть, он у них числился в Adware (сейчас просто не помню), а этот класс выставлен в игнор.
А MS Media Player - да, шпион тот ещё  :Smiley: .

----------


## AndreyKa

Ewido Олег не тестировал, так как обменивается с ними зловредами.
SuperAntiSpyware я прогнал на своей коллекции Adware (по классификации DrWeb). Хотя она и поменьше, но для качественной оценки годится.

Из 382 файлов он нашел 140 = ~ 37 %
Это очень хороший результат для программы против AntiSpyware.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Если тесты еще возможны, хотелось бы указать еще на два продукта - Ewido и часто трясомый англоязычными консультантами SuperAntiSpyware


Ewido можно потестить - с ними давно уже обмена ITW нету, поэтому результат будет чистым.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ИсСледователь

А АГАВУ-анти-спай? пжлста.

----------


## ЗА-ЯЦ!

Если уж не трудно, несколько слов о f-secure 5.44 sr1

----------


## w00t

странно почему не тестировался AVG Anti-Spyware
хотелось бы увидеть результаты по нему

----------


## Zveropunk

AVG - http://www.grisoft.com/doc/downloads...g/us/tpl/tpl01

Protestiruite pozhaluisto  :Smiley:

----------


## mr_jok

> Ну вот, полигон подготовлен


Нельзя ли вверх*поместить*сводную*таблицу*по*тестам? 
*

----------


## KoT75

Добрый день Олег, протестируйте пожалуйста вот этот продукт.
BPS Spyware Adware Remover v9.4.0.0
http://www.icefile.net/index.php?pag...=bp_peb_pl.rar

----------


## Ilia

*Зайцев Олег*
В марте выйдет вот такая программа от компании LavaSoft Ad-Aware 2007 Release Candidate 1 и о ней можно прочитать по этой ссылке сюда
Поэтому мой вопрос прочитайте пожалуйста о этой программе на сайте производителя т.к. хотелось бы узнать Ваше мнение по поводу этой новой версии, старую текущую версию  Ad-aware SE 1.06r1 я использую и в общем она много отлавливает, но я её использую совместно с KAV 6.0 и Outpost 4.0.? Спасибо.

----------


## Surfer

*>>>* Не тестировались продукты типа Spybot — Search & Destroy и его аналогов: у них отсутствует файловый сканер как таковой и принципы их работы основаны на изучении реестра и «иммунизации» ПК. *<<<*

Вроде как есть там файловый сканер =\

И ещё - мне этот SpyBot написал на Adware Alert :



> Фирма: 
> Продукт: AdwareAlert
> Угроза: Malware
> 
> Описание
> AdwareAlertT claims to be a antispyware solution which do not detect any kind of malware. AdwareAlert is the same app as SpywareBOT which is a bad copy of Spybot Search & Destroy.


Что-то смахивает на антирекламу , мне кажется достойный продукт

----------


## maikal

Зайцев Олег, Здраствуйте. К Вам большая просьба ответить.
У нас развязался спор про вирусы.
Я сказал ,что нужно ставить антивирус + адваре, но говорят, что не надо.
Я хочу услышать Ваше мнение, какие нужно ставить програмы в компьютер.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Зайцев Олег, Здраствуйте. К Вам большая просьба ответить.
> У нас развязался спор про вирусы.
> Я сказал ,что нужно ставить антивирус + адваре, но говорят, что не надо.
> Я хочу услышать Ваше мнение, какие нужно ставить програмы в компьютер.


http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=74917&postcount=38

----------


## taloran

> Я сказал ,что нужно ставить антивирус + адваре, но говорят, что не надо


Говорить  могут   много  чего  по  поводу  и  без  с  точки  зрения  своей  осведомлённости, предпочтений  и  т.п.
Действительно, если  стоит  хороший  антивирь (а  в  сегодняшних  антивирях  отлов  всяких  спаеадварнутых  тварей  поддерживается), то  можно  в  принципе  и  обойтись  без  антишпионов. С  другой  стороны   поддержка  этого  отлова  у  разных  антивирей  различная  и  в  любом  случае   не  даёт   скажем  90%  гарантии  отлова  этих  "тварей".
 Поэтому  в  качестве  дополнения   к  защите антишпионы  могут  подойти.
Разумеется  при  условии   их  грамотного  выбора  из  многих   продуктов (а  большинство  из  них  во  многом  оставляет  желать  лучшего, а  некоторые  сами  претендуют  на  роль  зловредов), их  настройки, уживания  с  ОC и  т.п.  :Smiley:

----------


## Erekle

Ставить анти-спайваре с резидентом вдобавок антивирусу конечно нет нужды (если речь об антивирусе, который наблюдает за реестром; если нет, а у анти-спайваре такое имеется - почему бы и нет?). А как дополнительный сканер - другое мнение есть? Используют же другие антивирусные сканеры... Разумеется, если продукт не такая халтура, какая была вдоволь выявлена О. З.

В самом деле, если сравнить эти программы на предмет выявления лучшего (строго по алфавиту):

*A-Squared Free* (лучший по последному комплексному тесту)
*Ashampoo Antispyware**
BPS Spyware&Adware Remover
Ewido* >>> A*VG Anti-Spyware*
*Webroot Spy Sweeper* (был в тесте, но не из последних)

(*XoftSpy* не надо, пожалуйста.  :Smiley:  Или... пускай будет. Очередной крик моды.  :Smiley:  )

----------


## SDA

Итересно, а что из себя представляет Windows Defender по тестам? Сейчас он уже изначально стоит в Висте. Как продукт Майкрософта  оправдывает работу анти-спайваре? Читал статью http://itc.ua/article.phtml?ID=23461&IDw=38&pid=57 , правда она была до выхода Висты, Windows Defender неплохо преподносится, таков ли он на самом деле (конечно хороший антивирус он не заменит, но впридачу к нему)?

----------


## centur

По сети проскочила новость о том что  AOL выпустила бесплатный антивирус Active Virus Shield на основе Касперского 6.0. Вот интересно насколько он отличается от Касперского и как успешно справится с коллекцией (понятно что это антивирус, а не antispyware, но все же если Касперский на 100% справляется с "полигоном"...)
Если не сложно - проведите тестирование, пожалуйста

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

А смысл? Там базы от Касперского, т.е. по детекту ничем не отличается.

----------


## SuperBrat

centur, мой знакомый поставил AVS. По детекту он ничем не уступает KAV6. Все виды malware можно удалить, ограничений за бесплатность по лечению нет.

----------


## drongo

Будет разница, если интересные экземпляры подобрать  :Wink: Например вот пример экземпляра (http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...&postcount=184 ), который на момент проверки на вирустотале касперски не детектил (потому что там старая версия без проактивки и эмулятора)а вот в кис 7 при максимальных настройках сканер нашёл подозрения . Сейчас уже не получиться повторить, так как добавили в базы.

----------


## SuperBrat

drongo, да. Проактивки там нет. Но есть фанаты Каспера.  :Wink:  Не дадут пропасть.

----------


## centur

Т.е. проактивки нету - получается это по большому счету пост-фактум сканнер, а что там у них написано тогда про реал-тайм защиту и прочее? Чем он отличается от каспера в деталях (если можно - в виле - каспер умеет, AVS нет =), по рекламе такое не сравнить, на то она и реклама). Вообще почитав тут разные "страшилки и сравнения" всерьез задумался о KIS  :Smiley: , хотя все же хочется поэкономить семейный бюджет...

----------


## SuperBrat

> а что там у них написано тогда про реал-тайм защиту и прочее?


Есть защита. Проактивка - это механизм для детекта неизвестных еще зловредов.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

centur,ответ выходит за рамки этой темы , ответ находиться:http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=10617

----------


## Romero

посмотреть бы еще на тестирование бесплатного продукта Spyware Terminator
я его установил на один из рабочих компов, вроде неплохо себя проявляет

----------


## Ego1st

> посмотреть бы еще на тестирование бесплатного продукта Spyware Terminator
> я его установил на один из рабочих компов, вроде неплохо себя проявляет


чем он себя хорошо проявляет? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Romero

> чем он себя хорошо проявляет?


защищает реестр и автозагрузку от несанкционированного внесения новых записей, сообщает об зараженных сайтах... 
вообщем в комплекте с НОД32 вполне неплохой получается арсенал защиты, так как в одиночку НОД пропускает не мало троянов....

----------


## sergey888

А я решил протестировать Ashampoo AntiSpyWare 2 по случаю раздачи ими лицензионных ключей на пол года. Могу высказать первые впечатления. Их нет. После Avira AntiVir ничего не нашел. Но и не должен был найти, так как по моему система чистая. 
  Из минусов загрузка памяти при работе мониторинга в реальном времени. Всетаки это только AntiSpyWare, а памяти жрет в четыре раза больше чем Avira AntiVir. Конечно для современных компьютеров это мелочи и все же это минус.

   P.S. Появятся какие-нибудь новые впечатления отпишусь.

----------


## sergey888

Еще одно дополнение:
Итак Ashampoo AntiSpyWare 2
При постоянном мониторинге системы в диспетчере задач висят два процесса:
AntiSpyWareService.exe и AntiSpyWare2Guard.exe
AntiSpyWareService.exe после загрузки винды и до первого запуска ест памяти до 10М но стоит прогу хоть раз запустить становиться сразу 40М
AntiSpyWare2Guard.exe - 18М что тоже совсем не мало если принять во внимание что все вместе процессы Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic - 10М.

Так стоит ли оно того! Спорный вопрос. Может ли специализированная прога вылавливать заразу под которую она заточена лучше антивирусов. Не знаю. За все время пользования программа так у меня ничего и не нашла, это конечно хорошо, но проверить как она работает и вообще может ли хоть что-то найти у меня не на чем. Так что вопрос нужно ли к урезанной версии Авиры - Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic дополнение в виде AntiSpyWare остаеться открытым.

----------


## Ivaemon

> Так что вопрос нужно ли к урезанной версии Авиры - Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic дополнение в виде AntiSpyWare остаеться открытым.


Дружище, приветствую! По моему, нужно. ведь бесплатная Авира лишена антишпионских функций. Другое дело - выбор программы.

----------


## Romero

> AntiSpyWareService.exe после загрузки винды и до первого запуска ест памяти до 10М но стоит прогу хоть раз запустить становиться сразу 40М
> AntiSpyWare2Guard.exe - 18М что тоже совсем не мало если принять во внимание что все вместе процессы Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic - 10М.
> 
>  Так что вопрос нужно ли к урезанной версии Авиры - Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic дополнение в виде AntiSpyWare остаеться открытым.


то что Ашампу так жрет много памяти, это не есть гуд, посоветую тебе поставить *ZoneAlarm Anti-Spyware*, в комплекте с Авирой это очень хорошая защита. Только вот не знаю точно, как он вместе уживаются... хотя по сути должны...

----------


## Black2

А как дела у Comodo Anti-Malware? Может быть его потестируете?

*Добавлено через 40 минут*




> А чего собственно ? Вот тут есть небольшое тестирование антивирусов, судя по результатам имея один из антивирусов -
> AntiVir
> BitDefender
> Dr.Web
> Kaspersky
> Mcafee
> Nod32
> Panda
> VBA32
> ...


Но у бесплатной авиры нет функции обнаружения adware/spyware?!

----------


## DefenderDf

я тут нарыл недавно прогу DriveSentry, протестируете ? хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение.

----------


## DefenderDf

и ещё вот такую программку нашёл HitmanPro35.exe тоже интересно посмотреть что из себя представляет . в описании сказано что использует базы от нескольких анти-Spyware таких как: Ad-Aware SE,Spy Sweeper,Spybot Search & Destroy и д.р.

----------


## SDA

На текущее время анти-Spyware потеряли свою актуальность, соответственно и тесты тоже. Все Spyware детектят антивирусы обладая еще и другими функциями, которых у программ анти-Spyware нет. Даже некоторые фаерволы не комбайны имеют базу Spyware, например ZA. Установка и тесты анти-Spyware просто потерянное время. Список антивирусов в посте №90, туда еще можно добавить Norton.

----------

